
Show HN: Create time-limited links with self-closing tabs to distracting sites - sonio
https://bato.life/share.html
======
sonio
Hey HN, really excited to show you my recent project. It's simple - Create and
share a link that opens in a new tab. You can setup a maximum time limit and
the tab gets closed automatically. Perfect for sharing content on distracting
sites

